# How to know my degree is honours or not?



## gopinathan (Feb 17, 2013)

Dear Seniors,

I have completed the B.E Electrical and Electronics Engineering with 69 % of marks, First class from University of Madras. Its a 4 year course and graduated (passed out) in 2000-2004. In my second SEM i had an arrear and cleared the paper in my 3rd SEM.

I have a doubt that, how to know if my degree falls under Honours degree or not.

Also if i Assess my skill, will i get points as (NZQF Level 8)?

Kindly help me in know the answer.

Thanks
Gopi


----------



## surejpjohn (Feb 22, 2014)

Hi Gopi
Following are my comments regarding your queries:
1. No, your degree is just BE Electrical & Electronics Engineering and its not a honors degree. You may read your degree certificate issued by the University. Some universities provide additional honors certificate for their graduates, some mention it in the degree certificate. I am not sure about University of Madras.
2. No your degree will be equivalent to Bachelor of Engineering degree at level 7 as per NZQA standards.
Best wishes...


----------



## gopinathan (Feb 17, 2013)

Dear Surejpjohn,

Thankyou for your valuable input!

Yes, My degree is not mentioned as honours, its just mentioned as 'BE with First class'

Thanks


----------



## jawnbc (Apr 28, 2012)

Honours is an additional credential and a postgraduate on at that. BSc (Honours) is an additional (or specialist) year of study conducting original research. It entitles one to enter a doctoral programme directly, in many instances.

You'd know if you'd done an honours degree, for sure.


----------

